
Sim2Real – Using Simulation to Train Real-Life Grasping Robots - rreichman
https://www.lyrn.ai/2018/12/30/sim2real-using-simulation-to-train-real-life-grasping-robots/
======
rreichman
I found this paper to be very cool. Happy to answer any questions you may have
on it.

